# Unknown Aulonocara



## D-007

I'm having a hard time trying to identify this youngster - I don't even know if it is a male or female.

It's about 2Â¼" in length and was in an 'assorted cichlids' tank.

Could it be A. jacobfreibergi Eureka or A sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"?

Do you think it is a male?

Thanks


----------



## noki

Could it be A. jacobfreibergi Eureka or A sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"? No to either. Way too light and wrong head shape.

Almost looks pinkish in the photo, bit if it is just light silver it could be Aulonocara korneliae ... if not could be hybrid.


----------



## Cobotis

never seen anything like that before... *shrugs shoulders*


----------



## D-007

Yes it does have a somewhat pink or even peach colored body with blue stripes (they can be just seen). I know that because it is a juvenile it makes it harder to tell but I was hoping someone may have an idea.


----------



## lotsofish

Perhaps its a young South American cichlid that got put in the wrong tank.


----------



## D-007

That I doubt very much unless there are S. American's that have egg spots on their anal fin like this one has :-?

I'll also work on getting a better picture if the little bugger will stay still for a moment; :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7

It's a peacock of some sort. Maybe an "albino" rubescens.


----------



## eyezak

It doesn't look like a albino but it does look like a some form of Aulonocara female.


----------



## Guest

That looks like it could be a Lethrinops sp.... It looks similar to my juvenile Lethrinops sp. "yellow collar"


----------



## D-007

Thanks for the replies.

Nope, not an albino - eyes are not red.

Would be nice if it turns out to be a rubescens :wink:

Would be even better if it turns out to be a male too :drooling: - if not I'll take it back.

Keep the thoughts/ideas coming, you are all helping me learn :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7

some "albino peacocks" are actually oligomelanic spelling??? not true "albinos"


----------



## eyezak

Yes not all "albinos" have red eyes.


----------



## D-007

Wow  Now I sure didn't know that. 

As the saying goes "Learn something new every day".


----------



## D-007

So is it an Aulonocara species or something different altogether (Lethrinops species) like Marduk suggested?


----------



## steveangela1

I have both ruben females and the Stuartgranti females, they don't look like that. They are much darker in color.


----------



## Cobotis

more pics please.....


----------



## D-007

more pics to come later today :wink:


----------



## D-007

Firstly, my apologies for the delay, the little you know what has been avoiding the front of the tank thanks to a female Yellow Lab that's also in the tank. :roll:

Anyways, here are a two more pictures:



















Hope these help and that someone can definitely put my mind to rest (and stop the wife constantly asking me what it is :roll: :lol: )

Thanks again in advance :thumb: 
D


----------



## Fogelhund

It is either an albino that doesn't have red eyes, or a man made hybrid type. For certain, it isn't a normal, natural strain.


----------



## D-007

Ok, I'll take it back to the store.

Thanks people.

Regards,
D


----------



## BenHugs

Look up rostratum peacock they are blue and get pointy snouts but the juvies sort of look like that?????????


----------



## Rift485

Rostratum would always have pointy snouts. It is definitely an albino of some sort


----------



## D-007

Before I take it back to the LFS (they're cool about that and giving me a credit for it), is it worth taking another picture without using the camera's flash? I ask this because I'm wondering if by using the flash, the specimen is _appearing_ as an albino.

If on the other hand you're 100% it's an albino, I'll defer to you're better judgment since I'm still learning


----------



## BenHugs

I would keep it. if you don't like it later it will still be worth more bigger as it does look like a nice fish. I have seen juvi Rostratum peacocks they do look similar to that one and their nose gets pointier as they get bigger, still hard to say from the pics though.


----------



## Darkside

Fogelhund said:


> It is either an albino that doesn't have red eyes, or a man made hybrid type. For certain, it isn't a normal, natural strain.


Judging from the blue pigmentation in the fins I doubt that it has any type of albinism. But it if does, you should keep it and market it as a rare "platinum" peacock like they do with some other fish lol.


----------



## D-007

Darkside said:


> Judging from the blue pigmentation in the fins I doubt that it has any type of albinism. But it if does, you should keep it and market it as a rare "platinum" peacock like they do with some other fish lol.


Lol. I think the purists would have my guts for garters if I did that.

Looks like I will keep it, as I would like to see how it develops. Once I get the chance, I'll also try to determine whether it is a male or female using the venting method; keeping my fingers crossed that it is a male.

That'll all be done after I take care of setting up a 10g for my female P. Acei Ngara that is holding 

I'll keep checking this thread in the hopes that someone has had or has a juve like mine and can tell me exactly what this Aulonocara species is, so that I have an idea of what to look forward to 

Thanks to all,
D


----------



## D-007

Figured I'd post an update on this for those that are interested. I was perusing AquaBid when I came across an auction titled BEATIFUL MALE FIRE FISH PEACOCK 3 inch (here).

They look just like my one, although I've still to determine if mine is a male or female. As it is still maturing, I know it will still be a while before I know this but I'm about 60% sure it is a male as the blue on it's fins is becoming more prominant. I'm also assuming this type of Peacock is a hybrid - please correct me if I am wrong.

Looks like I found my answer - now if only there was a Latin name for this; :lol:


----------



## Number6

firefish are a hybrid albino line bred bloodline turned into a breed and are not a species. Your young fish looks like a female, and if you still cannot tell what gender it is, I'd say female since the prior posts are from May.

By now, a male would be pretty evident in my experience. Hope that helps.

and yes... albino fish can have some color... including blue, and yes... colored eyes are common. It's still an albino.


----------



## Rift485

Flat blue and iridescent blue are different. Notice that most Albino Eureka Peacocks have the iridescent blueish white sheen to their fins but Albino Flametails have no blue at all. The Flametail blue is a pigment, the Eureka blue is a refraction of the light.


----------



## D-007

Thanks for the info guys :thumb:


----------



## BenHugs

I think we need another pic now that it's bigger opcorn:


----------



## D-007

BenHugs said:


> I think we need another pic now that it's bigger opcorn:


 :lol: As soon as I get a new camera (or can borrow one) I'll put up another picture.


----------



## goldoccie21

do leucistics happen in fish? no color black eyes red pupils, blue eyes no pigment. like the blue eyed bristlenose plecos?


----------



## Number6

goldoccie21 said:


> do leucistics happen in fish?


 Yes... multiple forms of albinism are possible including leucism.


----------



## jray3

with the egg spots i would say this is a male that is ust from what i have heard
and so far it has been true with my albino rubys


----------

